# Blythe Dolls???



## Stradawhovious (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone here knowledgeable in these things?  My wife has recently become infatuated with them, and I'd like to get her one for our anniversary.

Since I'm not a fan of dolls, especially ones that seem to START at $200, I don't know where to begin.  I'd love to hear from collectors on this to have an Idea as to where to start!  Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 13, 2016)

However many lenses you have, she should have the same number of dolls. Sorry, no idea about dolls.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2016)

What.... a doll made in Blythe Danner's likeness?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 13, 2016)

Blythe (doll) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
ブライス公式サイト | blythedoll.com

Barbie meets Hello Kitty?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 13, 2016)

People actually collect those?  Huh.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

Remember Bennie Babies?  Well that's what these are, the Bennie Babies for the 21st Century.  Your wife's going to spend a truck load of money on these things to collect them and if a few years they won't be worth the trash bag to throw them away. 

Good Luck.


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2016)

I dated a girl from Blythe, CA (Shan) for a few weeks back in the day.
She was a doll.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

KmH said:


> I dated a girl from Blythe, CA (Shan) for a few weeks back in the day.
> She was a doll.


Did she have a big head?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 13, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a girl from Blythe, CA (Shan) for a few weeks back in the day.
> ...


And iridescent eyes?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 13, 2016)

You guys are a big help... and I think I've said that before on here! 

Friend of mine collects dolls, but historic, not fashion dolls. But still I'll try to remember to ask her.

I saw in the link Kenner made them, which reminded me of going on a tour with kids years ago and seeing them making Care Bears. Kind of funny seeing those bears come down conveyor belts and popping thru chutes. Which has nothing to do with anything but that's how my mind works.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> You guys are a big help... and I think I've said that before on here!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 14, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a girl from Blythe, CA (Shan) for a few weeks back in the day.
> ...


And scary bug eyes?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2016)

I followed the link, and holy crap, those things are creepy!



> Neo Blythe is a fashion doll that her head is about the size of a grapefruit with slender body. She always dress up with clothes especially made for her.



Because what could be unappealing about a grapefruit head on a stick?



> When you pull the string at the back of her head, her eye colors and eye direction will change and this changes her face expression totally. When her eye color and direction change, she looks almost like a different doll.



Nope...not creepy...not creeeeeeeeepy at all.



> Blythe is very popular from her high fashion sense, which makes her become a presenter or model for many magazines or advertising. Women from all around the world love Blythe because Blythe fashion always reflects the fashion trend at the moment.



I'd like to point out that this text was presented right next to a picture of dolls wearing bonnets and pinafores.



> There are 3 types of Blythe doll Neo, Petite, and Middie. Neo Blythe is 28.5cm tall, Petite Blythe is 11cm tall and Middie Blythe is 20cm tall. Their special gimmick is the eyes those can change direction in different ways according to different mechanism in each type of dolls.



Their special gimmick is that they can signal for help with their eyes, but because we would never give girls the power of speech, they will never bother you with their desperate screams!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 14, 2016)

limr said:


> I followed the link, and holy crap, those things are creepy!


May as well be clowns.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 14, 2016)

limr said:


> I followed the link, and holy crap, those things are creepy!
> ....
> Their special gimmick is that they can signal for help with their eyes, but because we would never give girls the power of speech, they will never bother you with their desperate screams!




So you like them them.  Good!


I think the complete creep factor is why my wife is so very drawn to them.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I followed the link, and holy crap, those things are creepy!
> ...



I can see that. I have a friend who collects...I suppose oddities are the only way I can describe them. Her apartment is like a Museum of the Weird. One of her buying criteria is, "Does it make me say, 'What the f*** were they thinking when they made this?'"


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2016)

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I followed the link, and holy crap, those things are creepy!
> ...


Oh hell yeah.   Dolls are right next to clowns in the creep factor.         Don't turn your back on either of them!


----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2016)

terri said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



I'm more creeped out by dolls than by clowns. Especially ones named Talky Tina


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a girl from Blythe, CA (Shan) for a few weeks back in the day.
> ...


Funny you should mention head.
No. Shan from Blythe did not have a big head, nor iridescent eyes.
Shan had normal blue eyes.
But Shan showed me an interesting range of talents she had when she used her head.
Talents that made my eyes bulge, maybe even iridescent, and made _my_ head seem to get big.

Sorry. I'd be an idiot if I didn't swing for the center field bleachers at a hanging curve ball.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow.  Alright then... if I bought my wife one of _THOSE_, I'd probably be divorced.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 14, 2016)

How about ventriloquist mannequins? These things might not be creepy if they didn't keep turning up in movies and Twilight Zone episodes!

When I was doing classroom teaching we had a Big Bird toy that was light activated and every time somebody went in the room and turned the lights on it went off and started talking/singing. Freaked some people out with that thing! lol


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Watchful (Apr 14, 2016)

Ewww, they look like the brats dolls of a few years ago.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 1, 2016)

This may be too late to tell you this now... but I asked my friend who collects dolls and the 'factory' ones run about $50. Then there are the more custom dolls that go for around $200.

The rest of it is too convoluted for me! lol There seem to be different variations of them, the Takara ones are more pricey (but what those are I'm not sure). Some seem to have specific names, but the factory ones seem more generic.

If you want to see freaky, look at just a faceplate! Happy shopping.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 1, 2016)

Aw now c'mon Watchful, Bratz dolls are so yesterday! lol They're going for like 20 bucks a dozen.


----------



## Watchful (May 1, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Aw now c'mon Watchful, Bratz dolls are so yesterday! lol They're going for like 20 bucks a dozen.


Then those are the ones to buy! Never buy the stock that is priced high.


----------



## table1349 (May 1, 2016)

Personally I like Amy Schumer's Teddy Bear.


----------

